# Breeding my German shepherd



## mgulsby

I am thinking of breeding my German shepherd and wanted to k own if anyone knows were I would find a registered stud. My shepherd is from Germany, with papers. I got her while I was stationed there. She is almost 3 years old, but all of her records are in German. Any ideas were I can get them transcribed so I can have her registered in the US? Thanks.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Start here regarding your dog...


----------



## suzzyq01

Would you please post her information and pedigree. Thanks.


----------



## MrsWoodcock

lucy dog said:


> start here regarding your dog...


agreed!!!


----------



## GSD Fan

Does she have health clearances and a title or titles? What can breeding her bring to the breed?

There are probably some people out there with registered studs that will help you, but please do it right.

Put titles on your female and clear her hips and elbows. Better the breed, not tear it down. If you breed your female and her temperament isn't correct, her structure isn't correct, and she has hip displaysia then that means she is going to pass down bad traits.


----------



## selzer

well, I am almost depressed enough to answer this. 

You need to go to call the AKC and discuss what all you need to provide to get her registered in the AKC. I would suggest going on the AKC website and working your way around it prior to calling and talking with a person. 

That is where you should start.


----------



## suzzyq01

selzer said:


> well, I am almost depressed enough to answer this.
> 
> You need to go to call the AKC and discuss what all you need to provide to get her registered in the AKC. I would suggest going on the AKC website and working your way around it prior to calling and talking with a person.
> 
> That is where you should start.


Why are you depressed? Surely not bc of the post, lol, I think this happens twice a week now.


----------



## gsdraven

Welcome to the Board. You are likely going to get a lot of helpful and respectful opinions (right guys?).

Here are some previous threads that might help you figure out where to start:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/thinking-about-becoming-breeder/149422-so-you-want-breeder.html

Most of the people here are strong advocates of responsible breeding. Before you look for a stud, you need to get an idea of what your female brings to the table. At a minimum, she should be checked for the various medical and genetic issues that GSDs can carry. She would also preferably be worked in some venue that will prove her good temperament and working ability. Hope you'll look around more in the breeding forum to learn about these and ask questions before you breed.


----------



## selzer

No i am actually depressed about the verdict, not feeling well either. 

This poster, he has an imported bitch pup, no idea what he needs to do, what kind of papers he has, what he needs to do to get her registered, wants to breed, needs a stud. That is not depressing, he may have a great dog. He may become an awesome breeder. 

Just depressed in general. 

He has to start with AKC if he is in the US, needs a stud, and wants to make registered puppies.


----------



## LaRen616

If your dog does not have titles, has not been OFA'd, is not a wonderful dog temperment and work wise then please do not breed your dog, there are already way too many animals dying in shelters everyday because people "wanted a puppy from their dog" or they wanted her to have just one litter or they wanted to make a quick buck or their unaltered animal got out and bred with another dog or strays that keep reproducing. So please go take a look at your local animal shelter, more than half of those dogs in there will not be making it back out. 

If more people were responsible then we wouldn't have so many animals dying every single day in shelters. 

Breeding should be left to reputable Breeders, people that are looking to better the breed, people looking to breed healthier GSD's and GSD's that have great temperment and the ability to preform any task that their owner gives to them. Reputable breeders title, health test, temperment test and choose the best of the best to breed.

You have to look at the big picture, if you bring 10 puppies into the world when you breed your GSD and 2 of those puppies get bred and they have 10 puppies and 2 of those puppies get bred and they have 10 puppies each, in a matter of about 5-10 years *YOU* brought 50 more puppies into this world when there are already puppies dying in shelters everyday because there are not enough homes for them all.

Your puppies will have puppies, and those puppies will have puppies........ the cycle will continue.


----------



## suzzyq01

I see. That was ridiculous, but another topic nonetheless. 

I agree, here is my question....excuse my ignorance....

IF you decide to import a dog from another country do you not have to have all records with you? ie medical records and such? Just wondering...


----------



## gagsd

suzzyq01 said:


> IF you decide to import a dog from another country do you not have to have all records with you? ie medical records and such? Just wondering...


The OP's dog may have import papers, but will need a signed Bescheinigung and/or export pedigree and/or the Ahnentafel. Then the OP will need to send all of that in to AKC along with money and pictures and a DNA sample. THEN if everything is in order the OP will get AKC papers.

http://www.akc.org/rules/special_registry_services.cfm


----------



## gagsd

To the OP, if you can post your dog's pedigree and what her strengths and weaknesses are, you will get better and more helpful feedback.


----------



## selzer

suzzyq01 said:


> I see. That was ridiculous, but another topic nonetheless.
> 
> I agree, here is my question....excuse my ignorance....
> 
> *IF you decide to import a dog from another country do you not have to have all records with you? ie medical records and such? Just wondering*...


Well, I have only imported Odessa, and she was an adult. So she had hips and elbows done over there, and that is right on her pink papers. Her shot record was sent, her show record, a Koer report -- those the AKC did not need. 

She is tattooed. 

What the AKC needed was a B-------- (a letter from the SV that says ownership was transfered to me as of a certain date, and signed); plus a copy of her pink papers (that includes her pedigree, hip and elbow, trials, etc.; plus a dna sample which was evaluated for $40 and kept on record -- I was sent a paper with the results -- not so much as results but markers. Then I could get the AKC registration. 

Then I had to send another B-------- for the stud, pedigree and various papers, as he is NOT AKC, and submit a litter registration application. He will not need these as she is not bred, and should not be bred at this point until he can verify that his papers include breeding rights and are from a club that the AKC registers so that they will give him full AKC registration.


----------



## selzer

Oh yeah, forgot the pictures. Front shot and side view, with number and name on the back of them. 3x5s, but I sent 4x6's.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

I have a great idea! Instead of all of us retyping what we have written a million times, we should put together an automated response regarding backyard breeding and how to become a reputable breeder. Then we can have one person responsible for pasting it on every post like this. If their story differs from the typical poster and we need to give them additional information, (EX: "My GSD wants to be a mother and will be depressed and not have a fulfilled life without puppies", we would need to tell them that dogs can live a fulfilled life without puppies) we can add on. Much more simple.


----------



## selzer

We do not know that this person will be a BYB. 

He/She wants to breed their dog. That does not make them a BYB.

I think they were directed to the flow chart.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Oh no, I am not insinuating they are a BYB..I was trying to say we should inform them about backyard breeding then tell them how to be a reputable breeder


----------



## mgulsby

*reply*

Wow! There was a lot of good info there and a lot of negative opinions there as well. Thank you to those of you who were not ** removed by Admin**. If I do choose to breed my dog I plan to do it as the Germans do it. I will try to post her pink papers, though I had her hips and elbows done there and the rest to be done here.


----------



## sagelfn

Are you still in contact with your breeder? Advice from them is always a great first place to start.


----------



## krystyne73

Lucy Dog said:


> Start here regarding your dog...


Ha! I just found a flow chart close to that one but it was from the shelter and I was thinking of putting it here , I love it


----------



## mgulsby

I am still in touch with the breeder though he does not speak English very well. I was a member of the Schaferhunde club in Germany, but being in the military I have to deploy a lot. I will contact the AKC and begin the steps necessary to have her registered here in the US.


----------



## onyx'girl

What kennel is she from? Pedigree?


----------



## robinhuerta

If you wouldn't mind posting her pedigree info.....there are many educated WL breeders on this forum that could give you a little "insight" into her genetics....same would go for her being of SL bloodlines (I could even take a looksie)....?
Can't hurt.....most people on this forum genuinely want to help and assist.


----------



## Mom2Shaman

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I have a great idea! Instead of all of us retyping what we have written a million times, we should put together an automated response regarding backyard breeding and how to become a reputable breeder. Then we can have one person responsible for pasting it on every post like this. If their story differs from the typical poster and we need to give them additional information, (EX: "My GSD wants to be a mother and will be depressed and not have a fulfilled life without puppies", we would need to tell them that dogs can live a fulfilled life without puppies) we can add on. Much more simple.


 
I actually assembled one the last time I posted on a want-to-breed thread. It may or may not apply in this case, so I didn't post it. 

The nutshell version in this case: What titles, health, and postive aspects of genetics are you bringing along from Germany with the pup? Why might it be so important for you to breed this dog (lifelong dream to establish a quality kennel of German lines, foundation of showing/breeding/etc. program, other)? If it is worth you going through all the many aspects to register, health certify, and title this dog in the US, then bless you. Please consider spay/neuter contracts on pet pups and be willing to take back any needing rehoming. If you just want to have puppies for the fun of it or to keep one or to give some to your friends who love your dog, please consider a needy animal that has already been created for yourself or for others who admire your dog. 

You may wish to share more details about yourself and your dog so people really can help you best.


----------



## mgulsby

Ok so a little info on me I am 33 years old married with one child. I am currently serving in the US Army. I purchased Asia Aug 8,2008. She was from the first litter of the breeder. His name is Raulf kuper and I am not sure of his kennel. I just tried to up load pictures of her papers and a couple of her. It said there was a problem with the security key. Sorry if I seemed a bit abrasive but I really want to breed her the right way and I felt like I was being judged as some one just looking to make a buck. That is NOT my intent at all. I will work on getting pictures posted to my profile. And once again thank you for all who are trying to help.


----------



## onyx'girl

The people here see this type thread over and over, and it does get old, so you'll get responses that aren't very kind. 
Breeding is more involved than finding a good stud dog. YOu need to know what attributes will add to the genetics and by that training, gaining knowledge of your dogs strengths/weaknesses are observed. Because you haven't provided the pedigree or kennel name, we have no clue that you know what you are doing other than importing a female from Germany while you are busy keeping our land safe(thank you for that!!!) Because she was the first litter for the breeder you should look at the other littermates(health/temperament/working abiility) to be sure your girl is breedworthy....as well as the health tests everyone has been posting.
So many breeders around, so few buyers if you aren't already known in the GSD world.


----------



## cliffson1

The not kind responses are getting quite old also, people come on the forum most times find out information, and sometimes are in need of additional information to supplement their knowledge or lack of knowledge. How many times do people have to inform this forum that they get the feeling that they are judged or chastized for some people to wake up??? And that "I get so upset I can't help myself nonsense as an excuse to say demeaning things is tired also. If you as an educator or poster don't have better self control than that, why would I listen to what you have to say anyway. 
And how many times has the information given been personal preferences as opposed to sound advice to OP. There is a difference. There are many personal preferences of breeders on this board that could be questionable by others. Just think we should try to educate instead of interrogate.


----------



## fuzzybunny

cliffson1 said:


> The not kind responses are getting quite old also, people come on the forum most times find out information, and sometimes are in need of additional information to supplement their knowledge or lack of knowledge. How many times do people have to inform this forum that they get the feeling that they are judged or chastized for some people to wake up??? And that "I get so upset I can't help myself nonsense as an excuse to say demeaning things is tired also. If you as an educator or poster don't have better self control than that, why would I listen to what you have to say anyway.
> And how many times has the information given been personal preferences as opposed to sound advice to OP. There is a difference. There are many personal preferences of breeders on this board that could be questionable by others. Just think we should try to educate instead of interrogate.


Well said!


----------



## Mom2Shaman

Yes, well said. For those dedicated to the breed, breeding is a wonderful thing. For those not, not so much. Your original post could really have gone either way. You must understand why all are concerned about condoning BYB and breedings that throw back into the lines unwanted things. Becoming educated and doing it right and adding to the breed is always welcome. We hope you can navigate the maze to do so with your dog and look forward to hearing more information about her.


----------



## selzer

Ok, guilty, my first post was a little bit of a downer, I was depressed enough to answer this post, I was thinking about that verdict that had nothing to do with this post. I was not depressed because of this post, but the post is a little depressing, and getting moreso. Maybe that isn't helpful, I do not know.

I do not know what you want Cliffson in particular, but others as well. On the one hand yes, the guy did not ask any question that had anything to do with OFAs or titles or other things mentioned on this thread, and yes, what is important to some breeders hold much less importance to others, so OP, consider yourself thoroughly sniffed. You walked into the kennel yard, with the I-want-to-breed stance, and all the old dogs are coming up and checking to see if you measure up -- what titles do you have, what do you want to breed for, what health checks do you have, what is your pedigree. While others are standing back with the air of "we don't need no more breeders here." 

This hazing pushes people away as often as not, and there is always the shame fingers sawing away. 

On the other hand, what happens if we say, come in, come in, you want to be a breeder, how nice. What a pretty girl you have there. Can't wait for you to post puppy pictures. I am sure someone around here has just gotten their foreign dog registered, they will help you. And I am sure there is a nice dog owned by someone near where you are located. Welcome, and post them pictures. 

What does THAT say to the newbies, to the lurkers, to the people who just got a papered- GSD-pup and finds that first time looking up dog stuff on the internet?

If breeders do not have a thick skin, they better grow one, because there will be more than a few GSD fanciers on a message board that will have some less than pleasant tones for him. 

To some people breeding dogs right means "in the house with a whelping box and all." When someone comes on and their very first post is, "Lookin' for a stud" people are likely to think the worst, it is kind of coming into the game seven innings along.


----------



## DunRingill

mgulsby said:


> Ok so a little info on me I am 33 years old married with one child. I am currently serving in the US Army. I purchased Asia Aug 8,2008. She was from the first litter of the breeder. His name is Raulf kuper and I am not sure of his kennel. I just tried to up load pictures of her papers and a couple of her. It said there was a problem with the security key. Sorry if I seemed a bit abrasive but I really want to breed her the right way and I felt like I was being judged as some one just looking to make a buck. That is NOT my intent at all. I will work on getting pictures posted to my profile. And once again thank you for all who are trying to help.


Is this one of Asia's littermates?
Anna Vom Kuper Haus - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## wolfstraum

this Anna dog is 2nd generation US bred topside and at least 3rd bottom....not a German kennel.

Lee


----------



## carmspack

knowing the pedigree is very important .

what would you say the dogs strong points are when working -- is the temperament sound , no issues with sound / gun fire / thunder , good level headed ? is the dog quick to ignite into fight or defense , is the dog low fuse but determined and steadfast to hang in the fight if it has to , how controllable is the dog --

here is a male that just caught my eye , don't know him but seems like a good pedigee, all checks done , U-CH, SG Berlin an Granville vom Gildaf - German Shepherd Dog

can't do much without information --

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSDElsa

You say that you want to breed her like the German's do--go research that.

They require titles and working ability to be proven. Be prepared for years of hard work before you can even consider it if you want to do it the "right" way.

She's 3 now, so I'd get crackin' soon. Get in touch with a SchH club, get her evaluated, and start training towards that goal.


----------



## cliffson1

Selzer, I think I was pretty clear about what I want....try to educate people and help people do what they are going to do if that is their expressed interest. We can't regulate the world, doesn't work and hasn't worked. I'd rather turn people on into doing better, than turning them off into doing spiteful. Either way they will do what they want, least one way they HEARD additional information instead of tuning it out. 
The other thing I said is we need to give people good sound advice instead of alluding that our personal preferences are the only "Reputable" way to do something. I see this far too often...you and I do not look at breeding in the same way whatsoever....can we not both be reputable breeders???? People will accept general helpful information; and choices often allow a person to move in the right direction that fits their situation....my way or the highway often leads to the highway and then, we are right back where we started so what was accomplished?, except for the inflexible poster's emotions to be released.


----------



## mgulsby

WOW so I didn’t mean to start any arguments. GSD elsa, you are absolutely correct. I was about to take the BH (Begleithund) and we were already training for the SH (Schutzhund). I was always told by the Germans that I trained with that she was a great dog for them but a little too much for me. This is why I never gave up. I feel that they taught me a lot when it comes to the training. i would say that my dogs strong points are great energy, highly intelligent, and willing to work. Her weak points are attention span. She particularly loved the bit arm. Her full name is Asia Vom Schwarzen Ninja. I will post some of her lines in hopes someone can point me in the right direction. Thank you again for all the help and I do have tough skin I just didn’t expect to get hit up right away. I do consider myself sniffed, and am open to all constructive criticism.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Bomber daughter... NICE!!!!

Asia vom schwarzen Ninja - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## GSDElsa

She has some nice dogs in her pedigree. keep working her towards that schh1. Lots of go od clubs in the usthat can help you keep up her training and help you form some good contacts and find the right male.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Her father is one gorgeous beast! Do post photos!

Asia vom schwarzen Ninja - working-dog.eu

Do you really need to do all that to register a GSD with the AKC? With Balto I just sent his pedigree with the application, but that was still the FSS before Laekenois were recognized.


----------



## trudy

well good luck to the owner and new member, but I have a question for the experts, is this pedigree workign lines? show lines? DDR lines?? Just curious because whenI look at most pedigree pics, though very small, I am often put off by the looks, yet these dogs look like I think a Good GS should look. I am impressed!!!! No roach, no square, leggy dogs nor so heavy they have short legs..Really nice looking


----------



## gagsd

German working lines, with some dogs from Belgium. 
These are very well known and successful Schutzhund lines.


----------



## selzer

cliffson1 said:


> Selzer, I think I was pretty clear about what I want....try to educate people and help people do what they are going to do if that is their expressed interest. We can't regulate the world, doesn't work and hasn't worked. I'd rather turn people on into doing better, than turning them off into doing spiteful. Either way they will do what they want, least one way they HEARD additional information instead of tuning it out.
> The other thing I said is we need to give people good sound advice instead of alluding that our personal preferences are the only "Reputable" way to do something. I see this far too often...you and I do not look at breeding in the same way whatsoever....can we not both be reputable breeders???? People will accept general helpful information; and choices often allow a person to move in the right direction that fits their situation....my way or the highway often leads to the highway and then, we are right back where we started so what was accomplished?, except for the inflexible poster's emotions to be released.


Cliffson, 

I do not generally nor did I ask the OP what hoops he had jumped, in fact I gave him information to start with the AKC in order to get his dog registered here, which is what he needs. 

But I understand that people are going to ask those questions, and people are going to admonish him to do all this prior to breeding. 

No one on here is saying, if your Schutzhund 1 takes another year, your bitch may be pretty OLD to start trying for a first litter. And THAT is hard on her to have a first litter at four and a half or five years old. 

Frankly, I think if he wants a litter out of this bitch he should get her registered (AKC), find a good stud owner and get cracking. If he can get the BH in the meantime, all the better. With a dog you can wait until they are geriatric, with a bitch it is not necessarily the best thing to do. 

I think that the questioning does serve a purpose, if not to the OP, to the others that are reading and thinking.


----------



## carmspack

agreed , they are very well known west german schutzhund lines.

so now, the owner has to decide what is the purpose of the breeding.

are you going to keep one back for yourself.

are you producing for more sport , do you have working in mind , do you have people interested.

if you are going to a club already are the trainers giving you advice, have you seen a male (dog) that interests you .

you said she has a shorter attention span .

reading the pedigree , you have a lot of "hot" dogs in there with quick reaction -- Fero , Pike , Gildo , Sagus , Frei --- all little bundles of high energy and low thresholds .

you don't want to breed into the same otherwise you'll be over the top -- start levelling it out so that you still have all the power but with higher thresholds -- go more for versatility , not show lines because their ancestral base goes back to the same thuringian group of dogs --- 

so what do you want to produce and what have you found in potential males - pedigree

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Ruthie

mgulsby said:


> I do consider myself sniffed, and am open to all constructive criticism.


Well, at least you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Freestep

carmspack said:


> you don't want to breed into the same otherwise you'll be over the top -- start levelling it out so that you still have all the power but with higher thresholds


What lines or particular dogs would one look to, to "level out" and bring higher thresholds?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Well at least he is being smart and is getting titles and health tests done.

How differently do Germans breed than Americans?


----------

